# 55 gal water smells!



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I fed my piranhas cat fish from the store and i think i fed them a little to much i put like 4 little peices in and they eat the last 1 but the pleco got the rest and now that water smells soooooo bad The next day. There isnt any sitting in there. Im pretty sure its the cat fish that is stinking it up . So i did a water change and left a couple gallons out so that my fillters will have a little more current to "stir" up the water alittle bit. I think i am goona do a water change again later before i go to bed
I was wondering if u guys could tell me. They have only been in there a wweek or 2. I was just wondering if i should continue feeding them it. Or if that is even it i think i will feed them it tommarow. Just a tiny bit and if it smells the next day i think i wil stop.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont see why it would smell if there was nothing left, make sure there is no leftovers or maybe they through it up? they are farely new right?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

What is farely new?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed my p's catfish all the time and mine doesn't smell.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I feed mine catfish also, and no smell.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Try using some carbon in your filter to get rid of the smell.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I use carbon in my filter. It was fine last night and now it smells again i dont no why i didnt feed?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

How old is the carbon?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

how old was da catfish


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I do waterchanges 1s a week to ceep the smell out. My rb´s are crazy when they eat so there is always little pieces ending up at the bottom.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I figured out it smells like the lfs for then ext day if they dont eat it after 15 mins and u dont take it out.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Is the catfish skinless? I notice that when I feed mine with the skin or the whole catfish, the water does have a pretty nasty smell. Apparently, the slime coating on catfish F's the water all up. There have been occassion when the slime started growing all over my tank. Therefore, I try not feed catfish at all. What helped reduce both smell and slime is to remove all skin and scraping the meat of the slime, in addition to soaking & risne it really well prior to feeding.

It's cheap food (especailly when you catch your own), but my advice is to use something else. Smelt from the store is pretty cheap and is normally well taken.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

SO i should get smelt ? I cant find beaf heart at the local hilander or logli's. I saw smelt but u think they will eat it?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

WHEN I HAD A RED BELLY, I HAD NO PROBLEM WITH SMELT......HE TOOK IT DOWN EASILY


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Smelt should be fine and less of a nasty smell assuming no overfeeding.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Allright the cat fish was only like 2 dollers so no biggy. I will try smelt. I would also like to buy shrimp but all the local stores only have the expensive kind to eat.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

If you live near an asian market, you can get the small white shrimp which is pretty cheap per pound. They might have heads on them though.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I just started feeding catfish from the grocery store. No smell and the caribes love it!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

o those CARBOS!! :smile:


----------

